# Port Chalmers



## dogman (Dec 16, 2005)

Hello Could anyone point me in the right direction I am trying to find out the overall length of the Port Chalmers, the one which was build in 1933 and scrapped in the 1960's Please. I am going to make a model of her as she is one of the Port Line Ships my father served on and want to work out a scale.

Thanks in advance

Roy


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

have a look this link , first on the register
http://www.plimsollshipdata.org/pdffile.php?name=33b1038.pdf
Ray


----------



## dogman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re Port Chalmers*

Thanks Very Much Ray I didn't know that much information was still available. Have Bookmarked it for possible later use.(Applause)


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Extract from Port Line by H.C. Spong: Port Chalmers (4) 1933 -1965
ON: 163429 8535 Gross 5204 nett LOA 488.8 Beam 65.3 MD 31.6 feet.
Two 4-cyl 2S C.S.A; Doxford type oil engines manufactired by Barclay Curle & Co Ltd., Glasgow: Twin Screw; 1570 nhp 15 Kts Refrigerated Cap:- 442151 cu ft.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

This ship was the Commodore ship in the epic Pedestal convoy to Malta in Aug. 1942. Was your father in her then?


----------



## dogman (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't know what his full war service was. I know he had three ships wrecked under him and there was a story in the family that he helped to get rid of an explosive from one of the ships. I know that there was a parachute mine tangled in the paravane of the Port Chalmers it might have been that. I'm trying to find out all the ships he was on for his whole service.


----------



## snakey1432 (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi, don't know if you have seen it but there is a photo of Port Chalmers currently listed for sale on a well known web-site, it is her entering Grand Harbour Valetta at the end of Operation Pedestal. I posted about it earlier today on another SN thread here http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=51649&page=2 and also attached a copy of the photo. 
Steve


----------

